# Which Swiss Army Knife?



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes when I hike I really wish I had a swiss army knife. But when I search for one, most of them fit my needs but have wwwaaaayyyy too many extra features. So which one should I choose? I mainly need a blade, wood saw, file, scissors and a reamer. Some secondary things (these are not necessary) are a pen, pliers, a key ring, a ruler and a chisel. I also need it to be cheap. 
Thanks in Advance!

Nicholas


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicholas - check this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5220-sidekick-wingman/


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are very nice. But I want something compact and a swiss army knife. But thank you anyways.

Nicholas


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Then go for a Leatherman Juice S2 but you don't get wood saw on it .... for me I need 3 main tools Pliers, knife and scissors

check this pic if you go for Wood saw you'll lose scissors


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you very much eyshot but I am looking for a swiss army knife. Not a leatherman.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nichols, pls check this links

http://www.multitool.org/

I think Victorinox Spirit has all the tools you need but it is very expensive










here is the amazon link http://www.amazon.co...h/dp/B0002T5YNW

video review


----------



## mojo56 (Jan 14, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nichols, pls check this links
> 
> http://www.multitool.org/
> 
> ...


Mate i dont want to be rude or anything but he did say he wanted a swiss army knife, not a leatherman or multi-tool.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh he said Swiss Army knife ...... , Sorry I misunderstood his text _"Some secondary things (these are not necessary) are a pen, pliers, a key ring, a ruler and a chisel. I also need it to be cheap."_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this one http://www.amazon.co...98181768&sr=8-3









also check this too http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Fieldmaster-Pocket-Knife/dp/B00006IS69/ref=sr_1_38?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1298182859&sr=1-38


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

any victorinox or wenger (now is the same brand) with the features you ask will gave you years and years of satisfation. Else if I bring a leatherman pliers during my rides with bike and motorcycles, I feel like sak's steel is more durable. And the wood saw is rearly unbeatable. It goes throught any wood, like a hot knife in butter.
Ps: despite I love the classic vintage design of Victorinox, I must admit Wenger have some extrafeatures, like the scissor springs activated by the main blade spring, and the self locking sistem of the screwdriver and othrs utils thats is extremely handfull.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have this one, I tried the others in the range but this one felt most comfortable in the hand.
Martin


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I found a swiss army knife called the Fireman at the Canadian Tire website which I am going to get. I don't think I need the file that badly. Here is the product: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/1/Hunting/KnivesSharpeners/PRD~0756020P/Victorinox%252BSwiss%252BArmy%252BKnife%252BFireman.jsp?locale=en


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Felicko said:


> Sometimes when I hike I really wish I had a swiss army knife. But when I search for one, most of them fit my needs but have wwwaaaayyyy too many extra features. So which one should I choose? I mainly need a blade, wood saw, file, scissors and a reamer. Some secondary things (these are not necessary) are a pen, pliers, a key ring, a ruler and a chisel. I also need it to be cheap.
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Nicholas


i had the same issue a while back
i got the trekker one hand non-serrated and am very pleased with it

http://www.swissarmy.com/MultiTools/Pages/Product.aspx?category=lockblades&product=54875&

YMMV


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

The small one always is on my key ring, weights nothing, very usefull.
The black one is the most usefull outdoors knife in my opinion. Wood-saw is very effective. A knife which lasts years of extensive use.
Some like the one-hand opening blade, not my case.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I need 3 very essential tools - Pliers / scissors / Knife. So I m waiting until release of Leatherman's Wingman


----------

